# Wireless Router Configuration with 24Online Cable internet ?



## tallboy20045 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have Cable Internet with static IP, DNS, Gateway which is not required modem.

My Cable Internet Required Username password authentication via Elitecore product 24Online which also require MAC binding.

I want to configure that on my D-Link Wireless 150 DIR 600 Router.

I already tired with PPPoE and Static IP, L2PE and LTPE binding with clone my PC's MAC address in Router but result nothing.

I can not get any ping of the server via router.

but i can get it in another laptop(just configured ip, dns - no login).

Any Solution?


----------



## sagsall4u (Nov 18, 2010)

you can call ur sp and tell them to reset d mac which is bound to d connection. then when u connect ur router, the routers mac will b bound in the sp's authentication server. That's how i did it with my connection. hope it works.


----------

